# UPDATE-Rescued free Golden in Farmington, MO on Craigslist



## Sabine

Free golden retriever

I wish I could take this girl, but driving truck for a living I have enough issues with one dog in the truck. I sent the owner an email suggesting contacting one of the rescues in St. Louis, with websites and numbers, but maybe one of you rescue genies can help me out and talk to someone. 

Farmington is just an hour south of the city, so not that far from St Louis. Thanks you


----------



## cgriffin

Oh my goodness, is this person for real ? The poor girl has a medical problem with leaking urine and needs meds and they are saying, if she is going to be an outside dog for somebody, no need for meds. Seriously? That makes me so mad.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

That is so sad! :-( to me she looks older than 3 .. She needs to find a home that will actually treat her condition, not just put her outside to let her deal with it. Jeez.


----------



## cgriffin

I sent an e-mail to somebody that works with the Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue, maybe they can help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'll send the ad to the Golden Rescues in the St. Louis area.

I emailed the three GR Rescues that are in the ST. Louis Area.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, I did not know that St. Louis had a rescue as well.


----------



## Sabine

If you all think it would help, I can send an email too, but I don't know anyone at a rescue. I live only 15 miles from Farmington and found the ad while cruising craigslist. Unfortunately I am not in a position to do anything, since I drive tractor trailer and there isn't enough room for 2 dogs.

It makes me so sad to see that, but people around here treat their pets like furniture, not like beloved members of their families.


----------



## Sabine

There are 3 rescues in St. Louis


----------



## Makomom

The one picture looks just like Max did on CL when I rescued him.....all smiles...she does look older than 3. How can they just give her away???? Breaks my heart.....I hope she finds a good caring home that will address her problems. I wish I could take her.......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sabine said:


> There are 3 rescues in St. Louis


I emailed all three of them the ad from Clist.


----------



## Sabine

I also wrote to all three rescues. I so wish I could have her. But I just can't do it.


----------



## Sabine

I just received a reply from Dirk's Fund, they will contact her about getting her surrendered to them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Update!*

Just got a reply from Dirk's Fund, they are going to contact the person with the ad right away!


----------



## cgriffin

Great, I hope it works out. If it does, please let me know and I will tell the person from Memphis that she has been pulled from that situation.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh I so hope they can get her and help her!


----------



## Maggies mom

Golden Retriever Freedom Rescue is calling as well.


----------



## ggdenny

I want to thank everyone here for working to get this cutie into a rescue and away from Craigslist.


----------



## Claire's Friend

If someone can let me know who actually gets her, I would like to make a donation to help her. Thanks.


----------



## Maggies mom

They wanted to see if they could trade her for another dog


----------



## Sabine

Maggies mom said:


> They wanted to see if they could trade her for another dog


Seriously?? And then what, when that dog gets sick or old we just push it off on craigslist too?


----------



## Maggies mom

Sabine said:


> Seriously?? And then what, when that dog gets sick or old we just push it off on craigslist too?


I didnt make the actual phone call, but the intake coordinator for GRFR did and that is what they told her. So its obvious their not looking for the best interest of the dog. And the sad thing is this dog could be in approved home quickly.


----------



## Sabine

oh how sad, I really wish I could just take her now


----------



## Maggies mom

Problem is he wont give her away without a trade of another type dog.


----------



## Maggies mom

The Craigs listing has been deleted


----------



## Sabine

I still see it


----------



## Maggies mom

CL st louis all community pets


This posting has been deleted by its author.

(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)


----------



## Maggies mom

I cant get it to come up, it says deleted, maybe contact him and see if he will give her to you, I can place her with a great rescue, I live in Pacific, MO, so I could meet you to get her


----------



## CharlieBear80

That makes no sense - they won't give the dog to a rescue unless they agree to trade but they were going to just give it away on Craigslist? Those people are idiots for more reason than one. 

You are all awesome, BTW. It's so great that there are people looking out for helpless GRs like this.


----------



## Sabine

Three year old female golden retriever house broke with shots and has been fixed she sets shakes lays and fetches great dog looking for new home if inside dog she has to be on special medicine and food to control crystals that she gets in her bladder that calls her to leak droplets of urine or doesn't have to be on medicine is she would be an outside dog great dog for information please call 573-259-7770

This is the ad on craigslist. I am not at home, I can't actually get her
It's on Semo Missouri Craigslist


----------



## Maggies mom

The lady has agreed to give her to us, for rescue. details coming soon.


----------



## cgriffin

Just catching back up. Great !!! Thank you !!!
I hope you can get her and then get her into a rescue.


----------



## Maggies mom

If the lady keeps her word and gives her to me, I will meet a friend in KC and she will take her to the rescue in Colo.


----------



## Sabine

omg, that is so cool, thank God. I am so sorry I couldn't do any more but post this.


----------



## Maggies mom

Sabine said:


> omg, that is so cool, thank God. I am so sorry I couldn't do any more but post this.


You did enough by posting it, I skimmed post and didnt realize you were a truck driver and wouldnt be in town.


----------



## Karen519

*Mary*



Maggies mom said:


> If the lady keeps her word and gives her to me, I will meet a friend in KC and she will take her to the rescue in Colo.


Mary you are just wonderful! Praying these lady keeps her word!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I am praying this works out..thank you for trying so hard! This girl deserves it!


----------



## Sabine

I truly would love a second Golden. I think my Rufus would love it, but due to my job, and the space confinement in the big truck, I am reluctant to do that. And to be honest, money is an issue to.

Would you be so kind to post if you get get her? Thank you.


----------



## Karen519

*Sabine*

Sabine

Those are all VERY LEGITIMATE reasons to not get a second dog.
Bless you for caring!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you everyone for your help.

I hope this all works out and an update is posted.

If I don't see it, could someone contact me so I can update the thread title?


----------



## Maggies mom

I am waiting on the intake coordinator to call back with the arrangements to pick her up,... I will update as soon as I hear back.


----------



## cgriffin

Great. I am glad that this girl will be in good hands soon. 
The person from Memphis, I contacted apparently left a message with them as well, she said she would take her too if need be.


----------



## Maggies mom

The intake coordinator talk to the owner , now he wants to take the dog to the vets for a second opinion.


----------



## Sabine

wow, first they want to just get rid of it for free, when someone is willing to do that, they back peddle. Why????


----------



## Maggies mom

Sabine said:


> wow, first they want to just get rid of it for free, when someone is willing to do that, they back peddle. Why????


I dont know.... they wanted the name of a good vet. I guess there going to let Nicole know, if they change their mind.


----------



## Sabine

I take Rufus to Fredericktown Animal Hospital. I love my vets there, the always have my dogs best interest at heart, and quite inexpensive. They also have an animal hospital in Farmington, Mineral Area Animal Hospital. They are run by the same people. Their number is 573-756-9400. 

I love all the vets at my clinic. Fredericktown may be less expensive too. We have received wonderful care with any of the vets in the practice. Maybe someone wants to pass it on, they ignored my attempts at contacting them.

sorry it is 5 7 3 area code, I was tired I guess


----------



## Millie'sMom

Sabine said:


> I take Rufus to Fredericktown Animal Hospital. I love my vets there, the always have my dogs best interest at heart, and quite inexpensive. They also have an animal hospital in Farmington, Mineral Area Animal Hospital. They are run by the same people. Their number is 519-756-9400.


Is it possible you inverted some of the numbers? 519 is an area code for southern Ontario Canada.


----------



## MDD12

The area code is 573. I live in farmington just saw the thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MDD12

We use Mineral Area Animal Hospital and it's is partners with the one in Fredircktown. We see Dr Rothlisberger and he's great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabine

OMG blonde moment, yeah 573, I must have been tired.

I like Dr. Ben too, but lately I see Doc Kelly or Fauch


----------



## cgriffin

Any updates?


----------



## Maggies mom

Last we heard , the owner was keeping her and taken her for a second opinion.


----------



## Maggies mom

Hopefully he will call us and we can get her.


----------



## Maggies mom

The owner called and we will be picking this girl up by the weekend.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Do you know if they actually took her to another vet or what the issue is? I am so glad you are helping her!


----------



## Maggies mom

They didnt take her to a different vet, she is being picked up tomorrow am.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Maggies mom said:


> They didnt take her to a different vet, she is being picked up tomorrow am.


Maggies mom-when Dirk has this girl, can update or leave me a VM or PM so I can update the thread title as Rescued?

Glad Dirk's is taking this girl-I know you group will give her the care she needs and will find her a great home.


----------



## Maggies mom

I No longer volunteer for Dirks... We have the girl and she is in a temporary foster home until she goes to rescue in Colo.


----------



## Maggies mom

Here is a picture of Callie:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Michele4

This is why I love this forum, you all are such amazing people, you make me want to be a better person. Your hearts are truly "GOLDEN".


----------



## KathyL

Michele4 said:


> This is why I love this forum, you all are such amazing people, you make me want to be a better person. Your hearts are truly "GOLDEN".


 I totally agree!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Maggie's Mom, you are an angel!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Just beautiful! What you've done has made the world that much better


----------



## Barkr

Maggie's Mom :You_Rock_:artydude Callie is gorgeous :woot2:


----------



## Maggies mom

Callie will be in great hands once she gets to Colo, they are a foster home base rescue. Most dogs get homes quickly, as they have 45 approved homes that are waiting on dogs. We have sent 8 dogs up there and from the time, we get the dogs in MO and get them to Colo and there adopted has been less than 10 days from the day we pick them up.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank you for guiding Callie to a safe place, and hopefully her forever home! Stories like this NEVER get old; you've earned your wings in my book!


----------



## Maggies mom

Sorry .... its been crazy around here, But wanted to let everyone know that Callie was adopted by her foster home. They knew they were keeping her the night she arrived at there home.


----------



## KathyL

Thank you for updating everyone. Happy new beginnings for Callie!


----------



## Jennifer1

Great news! Thanks for updating


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie's Mom*



Maggies mom said:


> Sorry .... its been crazy around here, But wanted to let everyone know that Callie was adopted by her foster home. They knew they were keeping her the night she arrived at there home.


Maggie's Mom

God Bless you, you are an angel! Thank you for saving Callie!!


----------



## dborgers

> Originally Posted by Maggies mom
> _Sorry .... its been crazy around here, But wanted to let everyone know that Callie was adopted by her foster home. They knew they were keeping her the night she arrived at there home._


God bless for saving this beautiful girl. You've not only changed her life forever for the better, but the ripple effect of the love you showed her will continue to bless others too


----------

